
Ask HN: It's June 2016, what books or media are into this month? - ddxv
What is that you&#x27;re consuming for study or fun which you&#x27;d like to share with everyone?
======
JSeymourATL
Recent Tim Ferriss podcast interview with Christopher Sommer, former US
national team gymnastics coach, it's long yet unusually good >
[http://fourhourworkweek.com/2016/05/09/the-secrets-of-
gymnas...](http://fourhourworkweek.com/2016/05/09/the-secrets-of-gymnastic-
strength-training/)

